# Help dying plant?!



## AlexGrower (Apr 1, 2016)

Do you guys think she'll make it?
Had a bug problem but i spayed some need oil on em already they have seem to go away. But still worried about them any help? 

View attachment 20160331_211035.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2016)

What the heck is that mess that poor plant is planted in? Oh welcome to MP, I think you need us.  You think the penny's are supplying copper or something?  YIKES.  Get yourself some good potting soil and a good pot.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2016)

Like Rosebud said, g e t some good soil and get it transplanted.  Take the coins out of the soil--they do nothing good.  Get good soil, not just any old dirt and do not get Miracle Grow or anythi g like that that already has nutrients in it.

Also, do not use neem oil.  If you do have a pest, identify it and then use the right remedy.  I find that, regardless of the neem propaganda, that it clogs the pores of the plant and it never actually eliminates the pest.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 3, 2016)

Lmao. I see pennies and I'm like "here we go...".


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2016)

If it was, he got me..lol


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 3, 2016)

I am sure we have all had mishaps when we started growing.

Thankfully you have found a wealth of knowledge called marijuanapassion.com.  :icon_smile:


I personally have not seen black spots like that on anything other than roses.

Black spot fungus however can infect any plant with fleshy leaves.

Good Karma to you and your grows my friend


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 4, 2016)

Alex, I don't want to discourage you from growing but what you have there isn't going to work. You need good rich soil that isn't too rich with a lot of nutes. starting out in miracle grow soil will kill most MJ seedlings because it is too hot. You need to get you a "MJ growing bible" and read it well. Growing MJ takes soooo much more than many people (most people) realize. I bet most of the veteran growers here have learned THAT lesson, I know I did. We can help you along but unless you are an experienced grower, get that book


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 6, 2016)

:yeahthat:

Marijuana's Grower's Handbook by Ed Rosenthal is a good one.

http://www.edrosenthal.com/


----------

